# La Spaziale S5 Hot Water Valve



## BayLeaf (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi all, I run a coffee shop in Kent with a La Spaziale S5 espresso machine. We were having trouble with the hot water valve (leaking/dripping) so we replaced the tap element a few days ago and it now doesn't leak. But there's absolutely no water pressure so when I push the lever up for hot water, nothing happens. I'm wondering if it's possible that an engineer that visited previously for a service may have changed something in an attempt to fix the dripping without replacing the part, and now that's fixed we need to restore the pressure somehow? The other group heads and steam wands work perfectly, and the man that we got to replace the hot water valve couldn't see any way that the hot water tap could have been "switched off" as it were, as it's just a single pipe going to the boiler. The pipe also wasn't blocked, although he did feel some loose limescale at the very bottom of the boiler.

Anybody have any suggestions for why we'd be getting no water from the hot water tap? Have attached some photos of the pressure readings and front of the machine.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The steam pressure drives the hot water output. If the steam gauge is reading around 1 bar, then the fault lies elsewhere:

* Unscrew the hot water dispense head & open the valve. It it still blocked ?

* There may be a scale blockage in the pipe from the boiler to the valve (pipe will need to be romoved for inspection)

* The new valve may be faulty or blocked by a piece of scale (The Spaziale valve lever is very fiddly to fit correctly)

Suggest you recall the engineer asap.


----------

